# Yosemite : envoi de gros ficher avec Mail



## mikalak (19 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, 
Lors de la présentation de Yosemite, j'avais lu qu'il était possible d'envoi de très gros fichier via Mail.... la pièce n'était pas envoyée, mais seulement un lien...
J'ai essayé d'envoyé un gros fichier, mais rien à faire, je reçois toujours un mail m'informant que la pièce jointe est trop lourde...

Pouvez m'aider? 
merci.

Mika


----------



## pascalformac (19 Octobre 2014)

il faut activer un icloud Apple !


----------



## mikalak (19 Octobre 2014)

J'ai activé iCloud. 
J'envoi mes mails à partir de mon adresse iCloud.
Si tu as une messagerie on peut faire le test;
Petite question, ça fonctionne que de compte iCloud à compte iCloud?
Mika


----------



## pascalformac (19 Octobre 2014)

la fonction mail drop 
(qui n'est rien d'autre que ce qui existe déjà depuis des années  avec des centaines de sites es envoi gros fichier) 
utilise les serveurs icloud

ce qui est assez comique quand on voit la ""fiabilité"" toute relative d'iclahoude


----------



## mikalak (19 Octobre 2014)

la fonction Mail drop?  Sincerement, j'ai cherché , j'ai rien de cela.
Auparavant j'utilisait le partage via ma freebox, mais c'est un peu fastidieux...
L'envoi direct me paraissait plus simple.
Mika

Ah Ok, j'ai trouvé. Il ne faut pas créer le mail et insérer une pièces jointe, mais sélectionner la pièce joint et choisir partager... mail.

Merciiiiiiiii
Mika


----------



## Budmysol (19 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, 
J'ai le même problème, je sais que le client mail du destinataire n'accepte pas une pièce jointe trop lourde, donc je pensais qu'avec MailDrop ça fonctionnerait.
MailDrop quand on lit Apple, c'est automatique, si le destinataire n'est pas en mesure de recevoir une pièce jointe lourde, iCloud ce charge de créer un lien de téléchargement MailDrop que le destinataire pourra ouvrir.

Mais en envoyant le message classiquement, avec une pièce jointe, ça n'a tout simplement pas marché pour moi...
J'ai donc essayé de faire "partager" directement le fichier via le clic droit et ensuite envoyer via iCloud, mais ça ne marche pas non plus... C'est bien ce que tu as fait Mika ?


----------



## mikalak (19 Octobre 2014)

Je sélectionne un fichier, puis je clique droit, puis je choisi Partager-Mail, 
un mail se créé, tu n'as qu'à taper l'adresse électronique, et voila....

Mika


----------



## ddrmysti (22 Octobre 2014)

Personnellement, j'ai envoyé une vidéo de 60Mo à un copain l'autre jour, ça l'a pris par un simple glissé/déposé, et il a reçu le lien pour la télécharger. Par contre là ça fait près d'une heure que j'essais d'envoyer 1,7Go de photo à une amie et j'ai plein des soucis, machine qui rame, message d'erreur comme quoi mon disque de démarrage est saturé (avec 8Go de disponible sur un SSD de 128Go), crash de mail, j'ai même eu un plantage en règles d'OSX.

Du coup petite question est il possible de voir ce qui est entrain d'être uploadé, car rien n'indique que ça fonctionne, et peut on voir quelque part les pièces jointes stockées sur le cloud (celles ci sont conservées 30 jours). De plus savez vous si ça compte dans les 5Go d'iCloud ?


----------

